# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Fix a clicking ceiling fan

## aimon

Hey guys, 
I have this REALLY annoying ceiling fan in my bedroom. It clicks and shakes quite a lot and need some suggestions on how to resolve this. Video of the fan @ https://www.dropbox.com/s/izqruhkl3q...43.35.mp4?dl=0 
I did some research online and all i could find was some advice to tighten the screws in the base which i have done and it still clicks.  
Anything would be helpful.  
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Your problem seems to be due to the out of balance. I've seen it before and the only way around it is to swap blades around so it comes in balance. I never run my fans at other than minimum and have big fans so they don't make any noise and just gently move the air.

----------


## r3nov8or

When I've had this I found loosening the light fitting helps a lot. Turn (loosen/anti-clockwise) the body of the light enclosure half a turn for starters, may need more or less... 
Like Bros we don't use the fastest setting (but it's hard to tell from the video, but seems pretty fast). Speed 2 out of 3 would be the fastest we go, but usually the slowest.

----------


## phild01

What I tend to do is loosen each of the fan blades just enough so they are a bit loose.  I then turn the fan on flat out to spin them into position and when it comes to a stop I carefully re-tighten the blades.  Not sure if this is correct but seems to be effective.  Beyond this weights are needed to balance them out. 
The clicking may be inherent and not much can be done.

----------


## Spottiswoode

If you do take the blades off make sure you label where they came from too. If you make it worse, it's easy to put back then. I took the blades off a fan to paint a ceiling, put them back and now it wobbles.  :Mad:  Wish I had an easy way to put them back, rather than trial and error.

----------


## gpkennedy

My understanding is that one should always start a fan on high speed, then lower the speed when it is fully spinning.

----------


## Marc

If you mark one of the blades with a sticker and then take a video with a stationary camera from below and then watch the video in slow motion you should be able to tell which part of the fan is heavier. Once you know that you can either push that blade further in towards the centre or make the opposite heavier

----------


## Bloss

Depending on the fan there is often no adjustment possible as the holes on the blades alight closely to the mounting holes on the motor. Blue tac on the end of the blade top surface can be used to balance the blades. Start with small pieces then enlarge as need. Often one or more blades can be seen to be an uneven distance from the ceiling - gently pushing up on a low blade can often help. Often it is a part of the motor that is hitting a part of the shroud each revolution. Check that there is a good even ago all the way around.

----------


## Muzza40

Measure the gap of each blade from the tip of the blade up to the ceiling, they should all measure the same. If they don't then it is out of balance and will wobble. You can normally bend the blade/bracket enough to even up the measurements and stop the wobble so you don't need weights 
Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## woodbe

Or just go down to Bunnings and get a new one.  :Smilie:

----------


## dmac

Bulldog clips work well to balance fan blades, infinitely adjustable.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Bulldog clips work well to balance fan blades, infinitely adjustable.

  Colour coordinated and discrete  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> or just go down to bunnings and get a new one.

   :What he said:

----------


## aimon

Thank you all. I only just found all these responses. My primary concern is the clicking. Not the wobbling but the two could be linked. I would prefer to keep this one so all the rooms match. I will try to re balance like people have suggested.

----------


## r3nov8or

If it's just the clicking try what I said re the light fitting.

----------


## phild01

My new bedroom fan is humming and annoying!

----------


## Marc

Mm ... new ... return  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Mm ... new ... return

  I  think it's out of warranty, bought it a while back, wired last week :Mad:

----------


## woodbe

We put in a DC fan... Zero motor noise.

----------


## Spottiswoode

We've got one noisy cieling fan, the humming noise. I wondered if it might be a bearing gone, but have just got up and given it a spin by hand and it was smooth. it probably needs replacing by the sound of it.  :Frown:

----------


## phild01

> We've got one noisy cieling fan, the humming noise. I wondered if it might be a bearing gone, but have just got up and given it a spin by hand and it was smooth. it probably needs replacing by the sound of it.

  Same as my new fan!

----------

